# Post #1 from Guy Rowland ™



## Guy Rowland

Well hello there! This is my first post here not under my stupid old name, noiseboyuk – noiseboyuk is no more. Post count back down from 5450 to 1. All that angst, for what?

Well, for the record (especially since I don't think I ever posted in this subforum the first time, and for any of you who don't know) – I'm a TV composer in the UK. Most of what I do is on the BBC's older kids channel, CBBC. Wearing my various other hats, I'm also a dubbing mixer / sound designer / studio sound supervisor, and I script-write.

For those of you that do know - and also that I flounced off in a self-righteous huff a couple of weeks ago - here's the briefest of all summaries to that bit of awkwardness. First, the good news - the post I objected to has now been annotated by a mod, and thanks v much for that. I'm reasonably hopeful that in a future case of misrepresentation in an audio / video link, using the alert system and / or contacting one of the mods should at least get a similar note put on the post, which I think is important for future forum searching.

Now the slightly less good bit. The other issue I had was with a (different) moderator, and sadly nothing there has changed. It's been publicly pointed out here by Mike Greene that at VI-C mods are very much free agents, what goes for one certainly does not go for all. Long term I do think it is likely that the issues that recently arose will rise again like some kind of Hans-scored rebooted superhero trilogy, that's just an unfortunate by-product of the overall policies and individuals involved.

But it is definitely worth emphasising - most of the time the moderation here works very well (indeed a month or so before the flare up I was loudly applauding it) and I recognise that getting the balance right between freedom of speech and order is always going to be tricky. As a community, this place is pretty essential, most of the mods are fantastic individuals and Frederick is a true gent and a legend. So with just a little trepidation and a face full of humble pie, I'm back in the fold - this time under my own name (which I'd meant to get around to doing since about the 2nd week I posted here).

Thanks to all those who publicly or privately said such nice things, and sorry to any of you where I've posted in too much haste – I'll try to be slower in future. [MUSIC SWELLS] So here's to a bright, forthright, honest, exciting, fun, civil but non-draconian future at VI-Control. [MUSIC ENDS WITH A FLOURISH]

Gee, that's a crap rallying cry, I'm off to a fabulous start...


----------



## Markus S

Welcome back!


----------



## Rob

Nice to see you back, Guy


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thanks guys. Rob, is this a new act or a new play now?


----------



## Mike Marino

Yay, Guy is back


----------



## Markus S

Guy Rowland @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Thanks guys. Rob, is this a new act or a new play now?



Resurrection, my friend. Act IV.


----------



## Mike Greene

First, welcome back! o-[][]-o 

There's one thing I do want to clarify, though:
_"The other issue I had was with a (different) moderator, and sadly nothing there has changed. It's been publicly pointed out here by Mike Greene that at VI-C mods are very much free agents, what goes for one certainly does not go for all."_
First, this sort of implies that the mod that Guy had an issue with was me. It wasn't (At least not until he realizes my phone number is in his wife's iPhone.)

More importantly, though, I don't think I said _"what goes for one certainly does not go for all,"_ and if I did, I shouldn't have. We're all (members, moderators, whatever) bound by the same rules. As as moderator, I'm not allowed to call anyone a ***** any more than someone else is.

The point I was trying to make in my post on the other thread was that moderators don't have any special status when we post. No special respect is due them. (Unless we're doin' official moderatin', of course, but as everyone knows, that's really rare.) 99.9% of the time, we're regular guys here. (In fact, I wish that word "Moderator" didn't appear under my name.) We're emotional humans and just as prone to saying something stupid as anyone else. If I say something idiotic (like wife iPhone jokes,) then anyone is free to call me on it. If I then complain to the other mods, hoping for special treatment in my defense, I assure you they would say, _"Dude, it was *you* who screwed up. The other guy didn't break any rules when he pointed that out, so this isn't our problem."_

Sorry for the tangent, and I really, really, reeeeally hope this doesn't start yet another ethics discussion. But I didn't want the wrong idea out there about what I said.

And seriously, I'm glad you're back. o-[][]-o


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Mike Greene @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> moderators . No special respect is due them. -[][]-o



Maybe the single wisest statement ever made by a moderator :twisted: 

Sorry, Big Guy, couldn't resist.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

If this is about me, well, I called one of Guy's post long-winded, and then I used a word that begins with F and ends with K a couple of times in a PM, out of tiredness, after 3 previously clean replies - Private replies, that is. But then again, maybe this is about yet another moderator? In which case, Merry Christmas, Guy!


----------



## Guy Rowland

Yes Mike - what you said is exactly what I meant, didn't meant to imply you all play by different rules, just that you speak for yourselves. Explaining badly on post #1 - and I'm off again!

And Ned - regardless of all tiredness and disagreements, Merry Christmas of course


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Mike Greene @ 18/12/2012 said:


> No special respect is due them.



Actually, I beg to differ. A bit. 

I think we do deserve special respect, but just a little bit. A little special or a special little respect. 'Cause we do what we do, even if it's just a little, for nothing. For fun, or out of a sense of giving back to our community. We read a lot of the posts, respond to warnings about threads, talk amongst ourselves about contentious issues regarding this community, for nothing. Being a mod here doesn't give us any more work, we don't get any benefits. Good for the ego? Maybe the first couple of days, weeks. Maybe. But then, it's just looking out for any broken eggs, getting the odd phone call at strange hours due to the time difference. And holding back - believe me, that part can be hard sometimes.

So yeah, a little, tiny little bit more respect should be given to a mod on the forums.

But privately? HA!!! :twisted:


----------



## Mike Greene

Special _thanks,_ perhaps. But respect? No. (Except of course during actual moderator duties, when that respect is more about respecting the forum than an individual moderator.)

That's just my opinion, of course, and anyone can disagree. Which is more or less what my point has been all along.. :mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist

Welcome back, Guy!


----------



## rayinstirling

oh no, it's not THAT guy back again 

'hope you've got that garden shed well insulated.

Ray


----------



## Guy Rowland

Thanks again all. And yes Ray - proper toasty ta, and good job too as I've not really left the place since the paint dried several weeks ago. Must add Vitamin D tablets to the inventory.


----------



## Guy Bacos

Hey other Guy. Welcome back. Seems we all have our turn leaving and coming back, it's a revolving door forum.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Guy Bacos @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> Hey other Guy. Welcome back. Seems we all have our turn leaving and coming back, it's a revolving door forum.



Thanks other Guy. Dizzying, isn't it?


----------



## guydoingmusic

Jeez!!!..how many guy's are there here?? 

Welcome back, Guy


----------



## bryla

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> Sorry, Big Guy


and which one is the Big one? Haven't met any of them!

Welcome back, even if I don't know what caused you to leave, I'm surely happy you are back


----------



## EastWest Lurker

bryla @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Big Guy
> 
> 
> 
> and which one is the Big one? Haven't met any of them!
Click to expand...


The one I quoted, Mike Greene.


----------



## Martin Brannigan

Welcome back Guy


----------



## TGV

We, humans, tend to be a bit stubborn and have a slightly exaggerated estimation of our own opinions. That usually goes for all parties in a conflict, including mediators. It's good to step back and acknowledge that without each other, we'd be nowhere.

Here's to living together happily. o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Rowland

o-[][]-o indeed TGV and thanks Martin.


----------



## TheUnfinished

Welcome back Guy. Have a McDonalds on me mate.


----------



## Guy Rowland

TheUnfinished @ Sat Dec 22 said:


> Welcome back Guy. Have a McDonalds on me mate.



We know how to live, eh? Have brilliant hols and see you in the new year, Matt...


----------

